
France: President Francois Hollande seeks to extend state of emergency - reirob
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/france-president-francois-hollande-seeks-extend-state-emergency-until-isis-can-be-totally-1539638
======
reirob
The original title (does not fit the 80 letters limit): France: President
Francois Hollande seeks to extend state of emergency until Isis can be totally
defeated

